# Haze on my red's eye



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

It doesn't show up in pics so I am not going to even bother trying to post it. My one red Gama has a bit of cloudiness on his left eye. I recently moved the tank and the guys up to my room, so they were taken out and put into containers then back into the tank. My question is what could it be? Is it fungal do you think, or maybe he is just loosing some slime because of stress, or maybe he bumped it while being transported, etc.? He can see out of it fine, and you have to get close to see the cloudiness. I added aquarium salt and don't like medicating. Do you think I am handling it right?

Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Do water change.. usually cloudiness in eyes mean bad water conditions. It'll heal in a day or so..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Bad water chem or your fish scratched their own eyes


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

He probably scracthed his eye.. its real important that you keep the water especially clean or it could get infected and lead to much worse things. I would raise the temperature and add salt to the tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> He probably scracthed his eye.. its real important that you keep the water especially clean or it could get infected and lead to much worse things. I would raise the temperature and add salt to the tank.










I agree with bd king.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the water chemistry was fine and i had already done a 70% water change the day before. I added salt already and upped the temp by about a degree, it is clearing right up. he must've bumped it while being moved. i would have responded sooner but i have no internet right now. i am using my mom's computer to type this right now at her house.

Joe


----------

